# Buying a car in RSA or shipping one out?



## archiegibb (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi,
We currently stay in the UK but visit South Africa regularly and have a property there. We absolutely love the country and its people. 
When we are there we always rent a car but it would be more sensible to have my car there. Car prices in RSA seem to be higher than they are in the UK.
Would it be cheaper to purchase a car in the UK and ship it over to Cape Town. Has anyone reading this ever done so and what is your advice?
Thanks


----------



## Elise (Jun 27, 2008)

archiegibb said:


> Hi,
> We currently stay in the UK but visit South Africa regularly and have a property there. We absolutely love the country and its people.
> When we are there we always rent a car but it would be more sensible to have my car there. Car prices in RSA seem to be higher than they are in the UK.
> Would it be cheaper to purchase a car in the UK and ship it over to Cape Town. Has anyone reading this ever done so and what is your advice?
> Thanks


It all depends on how long you spend here. As you probably know you can rent a midrange car from any of the major rental agencies for around R9000 a month (and significantly less from an independent dealer). You can get a somewhat older, drivable car for R40,000 and up. So, financially, it depends on how long you are here.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You need to check on shipping costs and import duties, registration and insurance and all that. You also need to find out what restrictions there are on individual imports. Many countres only let you import cars that are only a few years old, and some put a lower limit on the value.


----------



## archiegibb (Aug 30, 2008)

synthia said:


> You need to check on shipping costs and import duties, registration and insurance and all that. You also need to find out what restrictions there are on individual imports. Many countres only let you import cars that are only a few years old, and some put a lower limit on the value.


Thanks for your help,
Archie


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

archiegibb said:


> Hi,
> We currently stay in the UK but visit South Africa regularly and have a property there. We absolutely love the country and its people.
> When we are there we always rent a car but it would be more sensible to have my car there. Car prices in RSA seem to be higher than they are in the UK.
> Would it be cheaper to purchase a car in the UK and ship it over to Cape Town. Has anyone reading this ever done so and what is your advice?
> Thanks


Buy a car in SA , because shipping costs are heavy , import duties are extortionate plus you must pay VAT on the value of the imported vehicle as decided on the day it arrives . So your costs are as follows:

Car price in SA Rands x Import Duty + Ad Valorem = Sub Total x 14% Vat = Total
You may even require an import licence. Call customs or the SA Revenue Services and they will give you the correct answer about import costs. They are very good that way.

Look at Autotrader on the internet ..you can probably buy a good Toyota / Nissan for about R60K or less. If you know cars maybe even a repo just ask your bank.


----------



## archiegibb (Aug 30, 2008)

MichaelJ47 said:


> Buy a car in SA , because shipping costs are heavy , import duties are extortionate plus you must pay VAT on the value of the imported vehicle as decided on the day it arrives . So your costs are as follows:
> 
> Car price in SA Rands x Import Duty + Ad Valorem = Sub Total x 14% Vat = Total
> You may even require an import licence. Call customs or the SA Revenue Services and they will give you the correct answer about import costs. They are very good that way.
> ...


Thanks. This is a really helpful reply.
Archie


----------



## Quicksmile (Oct 14, 2008)

archiegibb said:


> Hi,
> We currently stay in the UK but visit South Africa regularly and have a property there. We absolutely love the country and its people.
> When we are there we always rent a car but it would be more sensible to have my car there. Car prices in RSA seem to be higher than they are in the UK.
> Would it be cheaper to purchase a car in the UK and ship it over to Cape Town. Has anyone reading this ever done so and what is your advice?
> Thanks



Hey...

I am a South African who is about to accept an expat posting in the Middle East and is now looking to sell my car... or at worst. lease it out on a yearto year basis.

I drive a BMW530d 2004 Black with all the comforts one come to expect from a luxury sedan. Have thecar since new and is still as good as new.


----------



## archiegibb (Aug 30, 2008)

Quicksmile said:


> Hey...
> 
> I am a South African who is about to accept an expat posting in the Middle East and is now looking to sell my car... or at worst. lease it out on a yearto year basis.
> 
> I drive a BMW530d 2004 Black with all the comforts one come to expect from a luxury sedan. Have thecar since new and is still as good as new.


Hi "Quicksmile"
Thanks for your offer but I think it will be too expensive for us. What sort of price do you have in mind.
Best wishes,
Archie


----------



## JoziMike (Oct 10, 2008)

archiegibb said:


> Hi,
> We currently stay in the UK but visit South Africa regularly and have a property there. We absolutely love the country and its people.
> When we are there we always rent a car but it would be more sensible to have my car there. Car prices in RSA seem to be higher than they are in the UK.
> Would it be cheaper to purchase a car in the UK and ship it over to Cape Town. Has anyone reading this ever done so and what is your advice?
> Thanks


Hello!

Yes, you are right, car prices are higher in South Africa than in the UK, but I don't think that importing a vehicle to South Africa will end up being cheaper.

First I think there are going to be VAT implications - although, you might equally get refunded your UK paid VAT (17.5% there versus 14% here)
However, there are significant import fees so far as I am aware. And it is here that the UK car price will be significantly increased.

If you are serious and interested, I would advise you to investigate purchasing the vehicle in South Africa, as the exchange rate is in your favour just now. Provided you are not seeking South Africa based finance, you ought to be fine.

Hope that helps.

Mike
Living in Jozi


----------



## chixy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ship it out*



archiegibb said:


> Hi,
> We currently stay in the UK but visit South Africa regularly and have a property there. We absolutely love the country and its people.
> When we are there we always rent a car but it would be more sensible to have my car there. Car prices in RSA seem to be higher than they are in the UK.
> Would it be cheaper to purchase a car in the UK and ship it over to Cape Town. Has anyone reading this ever done so and what is your advice?
> Thanks


Hi Archibald, I am new to this forum but am enjoying the posts as they are very relevant.
I returned to RSA from UK nearly 2 yrs ago now and our biggest regret was not taking our vehicles with us. We shipped all our furniture over but left our 2 cars. Very silly as we have lived to regret it. You are correct - it is more expensive to buy a car here in RSA compared to UK and also if you wish to apply for vehicle finance once here you will need to have your UK license converted into a RSA license or the banks wont approve your loan. You should ensure you come over with an international driving permit which is only valid for 12 months after you arrive.
It is fairly easy to bring your vehicle over by ship in a container a bit of paperwork to do first but easy enough.
Hope this helped you.


----------

